# Getting started



## john trotter (Aug 12, 2014)

hi all just getting started on building my uds,i need to get hold of  a  few things (spend some money
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)  i need to get two round grills and a thermostat any recommendations in the uk, also i have been looking at different ideas for holding the grills in, bolts at spaced intervals or a metal  shelving brackets for the adjustment,up and down.any ideas please. again trying to keep cost to a minimum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  any help appreciated

thanks

john


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got a thermostat on amazon for


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009ALK3K2/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello John and Welcome.  As for the therm., unless you buy one that you can calibrate ( £ ) I wouldn't bother.  MaNy of them are WAY off temp.  I would spend the money on a Maverick 732 dual probe therm.  You can read the temp in the smoker and the IT of the meat from the same unit.  A little pricey but most members say they are the mutts nuts when it comes to therms.  It is on my list to buy.

As for a grill, you can find them on E-Bay or you can use the site posted below.  These folks have discounted Weber stuff and we get a discount there.  The way it works is they work from RRP, if they have it discounted 20%, we then get an extra 7% off making a total of 27% discount.  The promotion code is SMOKINGMEAT27 .  If I can help with anything else please let me know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi John

Much in the same boat as yourself, i have just took delivery of a Oil Drum recently, just before I went Glamping so up to yet I have only Marked out and Dot Punched where my intended holes are going,  so Just looking at obtaining  all the bits and pieces, like the Grill and Fire basket bits as cheap as possible

I will hopefully be posting pictures of my build once I start, but first I have to purchase some the power Tools (both my cordless drill and my Grinder both died a couple of days after ordering the Drum (it's like they knew some hard work is coming.

All the guys one here a very helpful and full of knowledge (Im still New here) especially Danny and Wade who seem to have years of experience of smoking and all ready given myself a lot of Pointers.

ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 15, 2014)

How about that.  The muppet forgot to say where to use the promption code.  It's called wowbbq.

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Aug 15, 2014)

Just a note about getting grill grates. I would highly recommend the hinged grates. Makes adding wood or coals a dream. I don't know, do you have home depot in the UK? Your coal basket grill is the bottom coal grate from a 22.5 inch kettle BBQ. I got mine from a trash heap. the rest of the basket can be acquired from a place that sells screen doors. They sell dog protectors for screen doors that are made from expanded metal and just the right size. For the grates I used stainless machine bolts but you could use regular steel. I would not use anything that is galvanized in there. That stuff is bad. Hope this helps. timber oh yeah, you will need a pan below your basket and space in between the pan and the grate. I used bolts, nuts and washers for the legs and a pizza pan for the ash pan. I find you really don't need a handle or hook on top of your basket, just some good welding gloves or pot holders will work fine.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all sourced a fire  basket today,fitted some bolts through for the feet, on a mission, drilled three holes for the air flow, me thinks a burn out tomorrow night, and maybe a coat of paint on Sunday.

Danny wowbbq is not good for the wallet, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   will give them a go Timberjet i think i will go for the hinge grate as you suggested. will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## adenjago (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Timber,


> I would highly recommend the hinged grates. Makes adding wood or coals a dream.


I was thinking of this while marking My drum, but Im not sure if it worth the hassle to try and put a kind of door\hatch into the bottom for for adding Wood coal (a bit like Webber Smokers) but not sure at the moment.  seen plenty of UDS ones in the US with door\hatches, but i suppose it is another area that may release smoke


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello.  That hinged Weber grill is a nice add on to the UDS.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello, Johncarter , from us in Ohio.  You have a good project there and will be happy with it in the long run.  I made mine with just bolts and 3/4" fittings and the Coal basket .

You'll get to know my good friend Danny aka  KC5TPY . He's a Texas Boy and is well versed in Smokology 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (new word).

Have fun here and . . .


----------



## john trotter (Aug 16, 2014)

Todays progress

Well this site and uds making  should have a addiction warning,and i haven't got no where near cooking anything,today i have got a few thing done and 1 burn out under me belt,as per photos,do i need the diffuser with the holes in? and is there a max hight restriction  on the basket ?













IMG_3847.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 16, 2014


















IMG_3845.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 16, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello John.  You have me worried here!  Those look like they may be galvanised.  If you are not 100% sure they are not DO NOT USE THEM!  Galvanise poisoning is not a good thing.  Please be 200% sure it is not galvanised.  I like that diffuser, you may have to drill larger holes in that pan but go for it and see how it works.  The coal basket doesn't have to be that tall but as you will have the room it shouldn't matter if you leave it.

Galvanise is a BIG thing with me.  Being a welder, I have had MILD galvanise poisoning.  It is not nice.  Folks may tell you IF you do a burn and it gets to a certain temp the galvanise will burn off.  Why take the chance with folks you love??  If you are sure it is not galvanised but that basket has another unknown plating please don't use that either.  There are other coatings that can cause illness if used in a charcoal basket.  BE SAFE!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Aug 16, 2014)

I have never really felt the need for a diffuser in my UDS. I have used it alot too. I might be a little worried about that basket. It does look to be galvanized in the photo. If it is stainless you might be ok but I wouldn't take the chance. See if you can find some expanded metal. Just plain steel won't hurt you. Maybe Danny could point you to some in your area since he is a welder. Just a thought.













basket.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Aug 16, 2014






this is my basket. With built in ash pan. Works like a charm.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 16, 2014)

Might as well put that other basket back on the bike. haha...


----------



## timberjet (Aug 16, 2014)

adenjago said:


> Hi Timber,
> 
> I was thinking of this while marking My drum, but Im not sure if it worth the hassle to try and put a kind of door\hatch into the bottom for for adding Wood coal (a bit like Webber Smokers) but not sure at the moment.  seen plenty of UDS ones in the US with door\hatches, but i suppose it is another area that may release smoke


I would not as the beauty of the drum smoker is that after you are done smoking you can shut down the air valve and plug the holes in the lid and it will be cold to the touch in no time, saving the remaining charcoal for next time. I think unless you got it really air tight it would just cause inefficiency. I can load that basket full and smoke for 24 or more hours easy. The hinged grates just make it easier if you want to drop in a chunk of wood every once in a while. I use the minion method so normally never have to do that. But sometimes I like to add a little sometimes not.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 16, 2014)

Danny many thanks i will make a new one, i'm not sure what it is but likely its galv, if im making anew one do i need to make it wider spread, or any specific height, i've seen various sizes, any suggestions,just glad i joined this group ,

thank you all


----------



## timberjet (Aug 16, 2014)

John Trotter said:


> Danny many thanks i will make a new one, i'm not sure what it is but likely its galv, if im making anew one do i need to make it wider spread, or any specific height, i've seen various sizes, any suggestions,just glad i joined this group ,
> 
> thank you all


Mine is 24 inches high and I could have made it a bit shorter but that was the size of the expanded metal that I got. the circumference would be determined by whatever you use as an ash pan. You will want an ash pan as it just makes it so easy to clean up. I would make it as big as you can for long extended cooks on big chunks of meat. Just my two cents. Happy UDS building. Timber


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello John.  timberjet has you sorted.  An ash pan helps at clean up time.  You can find expanded metal like the stuff pictured above on E-Bay, cut to size.  Pizza pans will work for the ash pan and diffuser.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 17, 2014)

John Trotter said:


> Danny many thanks i will make a new one, i'm not sure what it is but likely its galv, if im making anew one do i need to make it wider spread, or any specific height, i've seen various sizes, any suggestions,just glad i joined this group ,
> 
> thank you all


Good decision. Better to be absolutely sure than to take the risk.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 21, 2014)

hi all been busy making a new coal basket acquired some expanded metal just need a few welds around the base and some feet,

 still looking for ideas for grill fixings do i just use nuts and bolts or what about adjustable shelving bracket any ideas?


----------



## timberjet (Aug 22, 2014)

You can attach the grate to the bottom of the expanded metal with tie wire. Just sew it in there. Nuts and bolts for feet and don't forget the ash pan. You want 3 or 4 inches between the pan and the bottom of your basket for airflow and room for the ash. I have two levels of grates in mine and really only use the lower one in case I am using a drip pan or water pan. If you have the standard flat lid make sure you have 12 inches or so to the top grate so you can fit a turkey or large ham in there. If you have a kettle lid you can just go right below the top lip. Most of us use machine bolts and nuts to hold the grates up. I have seen adjustable shelves on some builds but there again finding them without toxic coatings might be difficult. Hope this helps. I did not weld anything on mine. Been working for 3 years plus no problems.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks timberjet i think the bolt idea is the easiest to do, as for spacing i have two lids one a conventional one that came with drum but also have a stainless steel lid of a steamer,that has a bend in it will post up 













IMG_3904.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 22, 2014


















IMG_3905.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 22, 2014


















IMG_3903.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 22, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello John.  That UDS is looking good.  Like that lid.  The bolts to hold the grills are the way to go.  Quick and easy.  timberjet is correct with leaving about 12-14" from top grill to lid in case you want to do a whole turkey or such.

I hope we can convince you to come to next years meet.  Your UDS may not be portable but no worries.  Some of us fools make enough food to feed an army.  Come along, bring your partner, get to know some REALLY great folks and have a fantastic weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Aug 22, 2014)

If your lid that came with the drum has bung holes in it like an oil drum has then you don't need to do anything extra for top venting and you can use the plugs to seal it up when you are done. If you use the steamer lid you will have to rig up some sort of vent that you can seal up. You want that baby air tight when you seal it.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all just had a   no food smoke,not had chance to drill a hole for the chimney so just let the smoke escape around the side, my next question to my TEAM of advisers what charcoal make do you use eg asda /aldi best or something else.

average temp with no vent 174 c not much charcoal in 













IMG_3908.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 23, 2014)

I am converted to Heat beads http://www.hotsmoked.co.uk/http-//w...ralian-heat-beads/prod-146-html/prod_146.html

Bit more expensive but less goes further

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 23, 2014)

Am with Dave here.  Heat beads.  Don't forget the discount at wowbbq.

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 23, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Am with Dave here.  Heat beads.  Don't forget the discount at wowbbq.
> 
> Danny


Ah Wade converted you then ?


----------



## wade (Aug 24, 2014)

Osprey2 said:


> Ah Wade converted you then ?


Lol - Once you have tried the Heat Beads (and like Danny, learned to have a little patience when lighting them) you will not go back to the cheap briquettes - except maybe for grilling...


----------



## john trotter (Aug 28, 2014)

hi all just awaiting my delivery of my webber grill,wow bbq with our group discount (thanks) have done two smokes,how many would you do before cooking ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello John.  You wasted 1!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Just teasin.  One season smoke is usually all you need.  Get some meat or that dude and see how she goes!  Good luck! Don't forget the picts of the smoke!

Others can do what they will, I don't care.  I refuse to let this Group be formal.  Let's just talk.  I want this first one to be the best.  You have given me no info.  Were you able to hold temp?  Do you have a dual probe therm?  If so then test it before the cook so to make sure it is correct.  For your first try I advise chicken leg quarters an maybe some burgers.  I know what the British think, BBQ chicken without pre cooking in the oven?  You should have seen the faces of folks when I pulled a 17kg. brisket off the smoker the first time.  They were convinced it was pre cooked.  Luckily I had witnesses.  The first smoke is about learning to control temps in YOUR smoker.  Each can be different.  Chicken leg quarters can go 1 of 3 ways.  Under done - finish it in the oven.  Over done and dry - oh well lesson learned.  Just right!  Cheap meat to learn on.  Hold your temp floating around 150c.  A little higher is better.  Should take 45 minutes to 1 hourish.  Check the juices are running clear.  Folks may tell you different.  I have done this a time or 2.  Any thing else you may want to know please ask.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2014)

Danny's advice is good.

A general roast is also good for a first time as you can cook it at normal oven temperatures - 180C - 220C. Prepare in the same way as you would for the oven but place it over a foil tray in the centre of the Weber using indirect heat. By just cracking the bottom vents and maybe half closing the top vents the BBQ should stabilise at about 180-200C. Cook the meat by internal temperature not time - it will usually take less time than you expect. Good meats for a first time roast like this are pork loin, any beef roasting joint, lamb and even whole chickens. You will not get true BBQ low-and-slow result this way but you should notice the smokey flavour and it will be carved like a normal oven cooked joint. It will help build your confidence by cooking something familiar but in the BBQ instead of the oven the first couple of times. Once you get that confidence then you can start to experiment with lowering the cooking temperatures and extending the cooking times.

A good digital thermometer is also essential. Old die-hards like Danny can tell when things are cooked simply by becoming "at one" with the smoking gods, however for us mere mortals having a thermometer to let us know the exact moment the meat has reached the perfect internal temperature is much more reassuring.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2014)

Now Wade!  Don't mess with the Great Smoking Gods!  You won't get a smoke ring!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Wade is absolutely right.  Cook to an IT and let the time take care of itself.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## john trotter (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys thanks for the confidence boost, i have a digital temp gauge, i did a season, at the moment i haven't drilled a hole for the lid the lid does leak around the edges i need to look at a chimney design, any suggestions,yes i know not the biggest cook off in the world 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ps ignore the grill just a temp until me webber arrives













IMG_3908.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 23, 2014






 













IMG_4056.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 29, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello.  Hey! no matter what you cook.  It's about temp control.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## john trotter (Aug 30, 2014)

well folks last night  i discovered a chicken in the fridge so guess what well you a right a quick look on here for a basic brine hey presto one chicken ready to go for our tea, wish me luck , went to b&q this morning whilst wife went shopping ,bbq stuff with big discounts so had a little spend, its so addictive this Hobby(is it a hobby?) the wife thinks i'm possessed, just wait til she tastes that chicken , a few photos of my bulk spend (not)













IMG_4063.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


















IMG_4062.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


















IMG_4061.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


















IMG_4060.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


















IMG_4059.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2014)

That beer can holder looks like some kind of medieval instrument of torture - Lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello John.  Hope that chicken turns out GREAT!  The wife usually figures you are nuts until they have that first taste of smoked meat.  After that watch out!  They start "requesting" you to smoke stuff.  






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## john trotter (Aug 30, 2014)

well guys its out the uds having a rest 













IMG_4065.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 30, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Aug 30, 2014)

That yardbird looks fantastic. Good job with your new UDS.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks GREAT John!  Well done.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey John that Chicken is looking Lip Smacking Good!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## john trotter (Aug 31, 2014)

All tucked up for a couple of days













IMG_4068.JPG



__ john trotter
__ Aug 31, 2014


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 31, 2014)

Is that Dusty Bin playing hide and seek? :ROTF

Mine is all tucked up until I have time again to smoke.

Smokin Monkey


----------

